# You broke my heart



## Cereth

I was wondering how can i say this sad phrase in your language?


----------



## betulina

Hi Cereth,

In Catalan you can say "em vas trencar el cor" 

PD- Just noticed: if that has just happened, then you can say "m'has trencat el cor" (present perfect).


----------



## Krümelmonster

German: Du hast mir das Herz gebrochen (oder: du hast mein Herz gebrochen)


----------



## Outsider

In European Portuguese, you can say "Partiste-me o coração."


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
anata-wa watashi-no kokoro-o hikisaita.
This is a literal translation which is only good for describing a third-person situation within rather a literary context.  Therefore, a complete renovation of the sentence is in order.

あなたのせいですごく悲しい／惨めだ。
anata-no sē-de sugoku kanashī/mijimeda.
you-GEN onAccountOf very sad/miserable.

Flam,
who is not yet satisfied with his own translation. Any better ideas?


----------



## parakseno

Though, I hope there will be no need of it, here it is in
Romanian:
Mi-ai frânt inima.


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi
आप ने मेरा दिल तो दिय़ा
aap ne mera dil toR diyaa
Urdu
آپ نے میرا دل توڑھ دیا
aap ne mera dil toR diyaa
Panjabi
ਤੁਸੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਦਿਲ ਤੋੜ ਦਿਤਾ
tusii mera dil toR ditaa


----------



## panjabigator

I think in Spanish it would be
Has roto mi corazon.


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch:

Je hebt mijn hart gebroken.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Hindi
> आप ने मेरा दिल तो*ड़* दिय़ा


Just a tiny correction there.

*Gujarati:*

તમે મારુ દિલ તોઢી કારયુ
Tamay maaru dil tori kaaryu (FORMAL ADDRESS)


તે મારુ દિલ તોઢી કારયુ
Te maaru dil tori kaaryu (INFORMAL ADDRESS)

*French:*

Vous avez brisé mon coeur (FORMAL ADDRESS)
Tu as brisé mon coeur (INFORMAL ADDRESS)


----------



## ik1927

If you say this"Has roto mi corazón" would be "You have broken my heart".

But if you say this "You broke my heart" would be better "(Tú) me rompiste el corazón" (past simple).


----------



## Pivra

Thai

Informal:
Ter tamrai chitrjai khong chan.

Formal:
Khun tamhai phom/dichan sia kwam rooseuk. (phom for male speakers, dichan for female speakers)


----------



## Manuel_M

In Maltese: *qsamtli qalbi*


----------



## Mutichou

linguist786 said:
			
		

> *French:*
> 
> Vous avez brisé mon coeur (FORMAL ADDRESS)
> Tu as brisé mon coeur (INFORMAL ADDRESS)


You're right, but I'd rather say « tu m'as brisé le cœur ».


----------



## panjabigator

ik1927 said:
			
		

> If you say this"Has roto mi corazón" would be "You have broken my heart".
> 
> But if you say this "You broke my heart" would be better "(Tú) me rompiste el corazón" (past simple).



Thank you!  I translated what I thought I read


----------



## fran06

Ciao!!
In Italian:  " Mi hai spezzato il cuore!"


----------



## Bienvenidos

I suppose the literal in Persian/Farsi would be* culbim shikishtondí*, but of course this makes no sense. I would say *mura huffa cudí *or *mura huffa cuday*, which translates as: "You've made me sad, and upset" as in "heartbroken".

*Bien*


----------



## panjabigator

Isnt "dil" Persian for heart?


----------



## Bienvenidos

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Isnt "dil" Persian for heart?



Yes, and no. *Dilim durtmícona* can be translated as "My heart hurts", "My soul hurts", or as most common: "My stomach hurts". In most contexts, I usually see "dil" being translated as stomach. *Dil durt *however means *heartache*. The actual organ of the heart is called *culb*, but I suppose you could go with *dil* as well.

*Bien*


----------



## panjabigator

How about Kaleja or jiger?  I think they are Persian origin words which are used in south asian languages and they both mean liver, but are used often in the same sense as heart or soul....your insides bascially.


----------



## Ilmo

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I think in Spanish it would be
> Has roto mi corazon.


 
The Spanish speakers en general do not use possessive pronouns of the parts of the body.  And do not forget the accent mark or "tilde", as the Spanish call it, because it affects the pronounciation.
Thus, if you want a literal traduction, you must say:
*Me has roto el corazón*.


----------



## alby

In Croatian:
 slomio si mi srce - (female talking)
 slomila si mi srce - (male talking)

Nataša


----------



## Tisia

In *Iranian Persian*, you could say "You broke my heart" in different ways, though the first and the second one are more common respectively: 
*قلبم رو شکستي* (qalbam ru shekasti)
OR
*دلم رو شکستي* (delam ru shekasti)
OR
*قلبم رو شکوندي* (qalbam ru shekundi)
OR
*دلم رو شکوندي*(delam ru shekundi).

*In Finnish:
*(Sinä) särjit sydämeni. "Sinä"(you) could be left out.

* In Kurdish:*
*دلي منت شکاند* (deli menet shekand). 

Wishing all broken hearts heal
Tisia


----------



## Tisia

panjabigator said:
			
		

> How about Kaleja or jiger?  I think they are Persian origin words which are used in south asian languages and they both mean liver, but are used often in the same sense as heart or soul....your insides bascially.


"*Del*"means "*heart*" in Persian, but sometimes people use it to mean stomach just like Bien said. eg. in "*deldard daram*" it means "*I have stomach ache/ a  pain in my stomach*" which I don't like to use. "*Jegar*" means "*liver*", but it also could mean "*courage*" like in the sentence "*oo jegar nadarad*" which means "*he doesn't have the courage/guts*".
"*Kolye(h)*" means "*kidney*" and nothing else this time

May you all never get deldard
Tisia


----------



## panjabigator

Yep...Jigar for us means courage too...but it really isnt used (I think).


----------



## Bienvenidos

panjabigator said:
			
		

> How about Kaleja or jiger?  I think they are Persian origin words which are used in south asian languages and they both mean liver, but are used often in the same sense as heart or soul....your insides bascially.



Jígur usually translates as guts.  But you're right, *jígur hún* means extremely sad. Although it's not particulary used in lovey-dovey situations. 

*Bien*


----------



## fychen

In chinese:"你伤了我的心"


----------



## painkiller735

Hi..
In turkish 'You broke my heart' is the sentence 'Kalbimi kırdın.'
'kalp' means 'heart' ,
'kalbim' means 'my heart',
'kırmak' is a verb and means 'to break'  (-mak=to in english),
'kırdın' is the past tense and the 2nd single person of 'kırmak';it means 'you broke'.


----------



## linguist786

painkiller735 said:
			
		

> Hi..
> In turkish 'You broke my heart' is the sentence 'Kalbimi kırdın.'
> 'kalp' means 'heart' ,
> 'kalbim' means 'my heart',
> 'kırmak' is a verb and means 'to break' (-mak=to in english),
> 'kırdın' is the past tense and the 2nd single person of 'kırmak';it means 'you broke'.


That's interesting - "qalb" in Arabic means heart too.


----------



## painkiller735

There are many words which come from arabic in turkish.Many words are also similar to each other in both of these languages.


----------



## ksiusha

Privet !!
In russian it would be " ti razbil moio serdze! "
i wish that nobody over here , needs this phrase, but however..
Best wishes


----------



## painkiller735

I can use this sentencei wonder russian


----------



## robbie_SWE

Swedish: 

*Du krossade mitt hjärta. *

Hope you never have to use this frase...


----------



## painkiller735

What do you mean


----------



## macta123

in Hindi  : Tumné méra dil dukhaya/toda (hain) !


----------



## viereaty_blienmest

*In Vietnamese we say:*
*_ Em đã làm tan nát trái tim anh ( Male to Female )*
*_ Anh đã làm tan nát trái tim em ( Female to Male )*


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
 Slomio si mi srce - (if HE broke the heart) (Cyrillic: Сломио си ми срце)
 Slomila si mi srce - (if SHE broke the heart) (Сломила си ми срце).

Pozdrav!


----------



## La-Turkish-Chiiqa

In Danish; Du har knust mit hjerte

In Turkish; Sen benim kalbimi kırdın "or" kalbimi kırdın


----------



## pavlvs

Hi, as a spanish speakers, we use the possessive pronouns of the parts of the body, at the same manner that we don't use it, without loose formality.
Then, the 2 traductions are equaly valids..
Cheers...



			
				Ilmo said:
			
		

> The Spanish speakers en general do not use possessive pronouns of the parts of the body.  And do not forget the accent mark or "tilde", as the Spanish call it, because it affects the pronounciation.
> Thus, if you want a literal traduction, you must say:
> *Me has roto el corazón*.


----------



## Maewa

in Bulgarian: Ti razbi sarceto mi (Ти разби сърцето ми)


----------



## knight_2004

In Arabic:
حطمتي قلبي  (Male to female) (hatam-ti galbi)
حطمت قلبي  (Female to male) (hatam-ta galbi)


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:

Strl si moje srce! (to the man)
Strla si moje srce! (to the woman)


----------



## macta123

In Hindi : Aapney to mera dil toD (hi) diya !
 Informal : Tumney to mera dil toD (hi) diya !


----------



## Mahaodeh

knight_2004 said:


> In Arabic:
> حطمتي قلبي (Male to female) (hatam-ti galbi)
> حطمت قلبي (Female to male) (hatam-ta galbi)


 
That is for "you really really broke my heart" for a little milder expression it would be كسرت قلبي/ كسرتِ قلبي (kasarta qalbi / kasarti qalbi).


----------



## knight_2004

Mahaodeh said:


> That is for "you really really broke my heart" for a little milder expression it would be كسرت قلبي/ كسرتِ قلبي (kasarta qalbi / kasarti qalbi).




In most of Arabic Levantine, we say, "قطعت قلبي" [Gatta'et Galbi]
Thee is another expression "كطّعت كلبي يا مكلعط" lol    [Katta'ait Kalbi]

"كسرت قلبي" is not used. [Kassart Qalbi]
"كسرت مجاديفي" Is used. [Kassart Majadeefi]

I agree that "حطمت قلبي" [hatam-ta galbi] means really really broken my heart. But, it would be an expression that I would use in written Arabic (or MSA speech.) The above expressions are rarely used in written Arabic.
In any case, a broken heart is broken. broken lightly, cooked, smashed, well-done, medium-rare; in any case, it is a broken heart. From 1 to 10, how much it hurts? A broken heart always says "10."


----------



## Hal1fax

I think in Polish it would be:
To a girl: Zlamalas moje serce
To a guy: Zlamales moje serce


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto,

_Vi rompis al mi la koron._


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Tu daužai man/mano širdį. (present)
Tu sudaužei man/mano širdį. (past)


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:
君は僕の心を傷つけた (men's language)
あなたは私の心を傷つけたわ (women's language)

Either one can be translated to "You *have hurt* my heart".


----------



## bibax

Czech:

(m) *Zlomils (zlomil jsi) mi srdce.* ...to a man
(f) *Zlomilas (zlomila jsi) mi srdce.* ...to a woman
(n) Zlomilos (zlomilo jsi) mi srdce. ...to a person/object of neuter gender, e.g. girl, mirror (in a fairy-tale)...

Formal:

(m) Zlomil jste mi srdce.
(f) Zlomila jste mi srdce.
(n) Zlomilo jste mi srdce.

Plural:

(m) Zlomili jste mi srdce.
(f) Zlomily jste mi srdce.
(n) Zlomila jste mi srdce.

All these sentences mean 'you broke my heart' in English.


----------



## bibax

alby said:


> In Croatian:
> slomio si mi srce - (female talking)
> slomila si mi srce - (male talking)
> 
> Nataša


Not correct. It doesn't matter who is talking. The form of the l-participle depends on the gender of the subject of the sentence (*you* broke ...).


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Zlomil jsi mi srdce. (spoken to male)
Zlomila jsi mi srdce. (spoken to female)

other possibilities - 

Zlomil jsi mi moje srdce.
Zlomil jsi moje srdce.


----------



## ilocas2

bibax said:


> Not correct. It doesn't matter who is talking. The form of the l-participle depends on the gender of the subject of the sentence (*you* broke ...).



I think that alby wanted to say

slomio si mi srce - (female talking - female is talking to male)
slomila si mi srce - (male talking - male is talking to female)


----------



## apmoy70

Greek (we use present tense):

*«Μου ραγίζεις την καρδιά»* [mu ɾaˈʝizis tiŋ͜ garˈð͡ʝa] --> _you break/you're breaking my heart_
The construction is weak form first p. genitive (possessive) pronoun as pre-verbal clitic to express indirect object + verb in second person sing. present indicative + definite fem. article in the accusative + fem. noun in the accusative 

MoGr v. *«ραγίζω»** [ɾaˈʝizo] < ByzGr v. *«ῥαγίζω» rhagízō* & *«ῥαΐζω» rhaízō* --> _to tear (up), break (to pieces), burst_ < Classical v. *«ῥήγνυμι» rhḗgnumĭ* (< *ϝρήγνυμι) --> _to tear (up), break (to pieces), burst_ (PIE *ureh₁ǵ- _to break_ cf Arm. երգիծել (ergicel), _to satirise_ < OArm երգիծանեմ (ergicanem), _to tear, dissect_).
MoGr fem. noun *«καρδιά»* [karˈð͡ʝa] --> _heart_ < Classical fem. noun *«κᾰρδίᾱ» kărdíā* --> _heart_ (PIE *ḱēr(d)- _heart_ cf Hitt. keir- _heart_; Arm. սիրտ (sirt), _heart_; Lith. širdis (heart); Proto-Slavic *sьrdьce; Proto-Germanic *hertô).

*The ByzGr/MoGr verb is contaminated with the passive aorist II *«ἐῤῥάγησα» ĕrrhágēsă* --> _I'm torn apart, broken_


----------

